# random question- 1x warp 13 vs 2x warp 11



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ev_nred said:


> does anyone know how many hp can the warp 13 motor make contuisouly?
> and how much does it weigth?


Hi nred,

Took me about 17 seconds on google to find this.

Weight, 367 pounds​
24.8 HP (72 Volts, 376 Amps)*

http://www.go-ev.com/PDFs/002_05_08_WarP_13_Sales_Sheet.pdf

Because you mentioned it, I was kind of curious. And like we have seen on a number of occasions, published motor specs suck. The power, volts and amps indicate an efficiency of 68.2 %. And nothing there said this was a continuous rating. Offhand I'd say about 25 hp is what the continuous rating would be, except at a lower current and higher voltage.

Regards,

major


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

is that the 15 min peak hp I thougth this motor was meant for 4000lbs cars theres no way 50hp beak for 15 minutes is there? cant you run it at higer voltage?


----------



## jockepocke (Nov 24, 2009)

Ouch, that motor is inefficient! :O http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_21_WarP_13A_Ser_Graph.jpg

And it seems like you peak a bit over 40 HP.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ev_nred said:


> is that the 15 min peak hp I thougth this motor was meant for 4000lbs cars theres no way 50hp beak for 15 minutes is there? cant you run it at higer voltage?





jockepocke said:


> Ouch, that motor is inefficient! :O http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_21_WarP_13A_Ser_Graph.jpg
> 
> And it seems like you peak a bit over 40 HP.


Yeah, I know. Something just isn't right. With specs like that and a price of $4900, you wonder why they even bother  And yes, you can run at higher voltage. 

It goes back to my statement that there are not good data/spec sheets for these motors.

major


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Why not go for Kostov 13? 
From their site:

*K13" 250V * 3 800 USD 


Meant for heavy vehicles, this motor offers 315A, 65kW and 140Nm (double the torque typical for an 11") as nominal. It achieves its torque with only 315A vs over 500A for our dual 11" motor which ensures long range for pickup trucks, buses and vans. Despite its size it can spin up to 4500-5000rpm so the vehicle can stay at 1st or 2nd gear most of the time. Forced air cooling is standard and included in the price tag. Note that this is not a motor intended for racing as its rpm when severely overloaded (4-5x) even at 250-300V can be significantly less than 3000. A race version is expected in the very begining of 2011.


Regards, Harri a happy owner of dual 11"


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

yhanks for the info. I Am not plaining a Build or anything it was just a qestion. I thougth this motor would be good for raceing guees not


----------

